# No switch detected since 211 install.



## emt249 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi everybody. I am curious if the new switch which was installed with my 211 receiver/dish 100 install is incompatable with my other receivers. I do not know the model of switch that was installed, but I previously had 2 SW21 switches with a dish 500 and 2 receivers (301, 4900). Now on my older receiversit only shows "no switch detected", but my 211 works great. Thanks for your help. Great forum.


----------

